# Help Needed: New to Planted Tanks



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm moving in the direction of planted freshwater tanks. My main experience has been with African Cichlids, Community fish and a FOWLER salt water tank. I have been doing my research on planted tanks for about a month now, and want to get going on a small 15 gallon tank in the short term to get my feet wet. I'm thinking about some easy care plants to start with, just so I can have some early success with live plants to get my confidence going on this new venture. I went out tonight and purchased some Flora Max Planted Aquarium Substrate, and a small branch of Water Wisteria and I'm hoping to find maybe a combination of a couple of other easy to grow plants within the next day or two like Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubia.

Right now my big concern is lightening which I have yet to purchase because I'm not quite sure what to purchase in that regard. All I have for now is a standard single 18 inch florescent 8000k bulb, that I also believe is 15 watts. Will that work for some of the lower care plants like Water Wisteria until I purchase a better lighting system in the near future? If i were to buy another bulb, say with more wattage, would that work long term? And, would anyone have any recommendations on what type of lighting system would be good for a novice such as myself in regards with live plants. Again, I'm looking to start slow until I really start to understand what all this involves, especially the requirement of different species of plants and with that in mind I'm thinking of a low tech low maintenance tank and lighting system that will work with easy to grow plants. Any links would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good choice on plants. They should be pretty easy and your light level should do for the most part. The Wisteria may start off a little rough and loose some leaves, but don't throw it out. Most plants will need to acclimate. The 8000k bulb should work fine. Special planted bulbs are no better than what you have. Don't believe you'll find a higher wattage but may be wrong. It would help if you did. 

If you have the time and are a little handy, I would try a DIY lighting solution with a couple compact CFLs. There are a thread or two in the DIY section I believe. Not so much how-to, but people showing what they did. 10g tanks are just too small to spend too much on IMO.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Good choice on plants. They should be pretty easy and your light level should do for the most part. The Wisteria may start off a little rough and loose some leaves, but don't throw it out. Most plants will need to acclimate. The 8000k bulb should work fine. Special planted bulbs are no better than what you have. Don't believe you'll find a higher wattage but may be wrong. It would help if you did.
> 
> If you have the time and are a little handy, I would try a DIY lighting solution with a couple compact CFLs. There are a thread or two in the DIY section I believe. Not so much how-to, but people showing what they did. 10g tanks are just too small to spend too much on IMO.


Thank you, that makes me feel better about getting started. Yeah, starting with a small 15 gallon tank, I wasn't interested in putting a lot of money into a lighting system, when I move up to something a little bigger, then I won't mind at all. 

With Flora Max substrate, does that need a good rinsing? I would assume it does reading other post about Fluorite, but I'm not exactly sure on the Flora Max.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never used that product. I would probably rinse unless I read somewhere that said you didn't have to. The only one I know for sure you don't need to is eco-complete.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've used Flora Max and I didn't wash it, but I probably should have. It doesn't require NEARLY as much washing as Fluorite though.

I would suggest a BeamsWork Double Bright Freshwater LED, or a MarineLand Double Bright, you can find them on EBay for about $35, plus shipping. They output decent light, more than your current light but not by too much, and they have a cool set of 3 blue LEDs for night lighting if you'd like to show it off or promote breeding. The best part is the bulbs don't need changing, it only draws 5W, and it's a lot smaller and more aesthetically pleasing than a bulky fluorescent fixture.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got this 15 gallon tank up and running about two weeks ago, using a per-existing filter to speed up the cycle process, with the 18 inch 15 watt florescent light bulb and the Flora Max substrate. I went out and purchased some of the more easier plants to grow (Wisteria, Anubia on lava rock, Java Moss on driftwood, Java fern and a Micro Sword). I'm already seeing some great growth in the Wisteria and the Java Moss, and a little growth in the Anubia as I noticed a new leaf popping out today. But, ever since I purchased my Anubia, it has gone from a deep lush green to a much lighter yellow color, and the leafs also looks like they are dirty along the edges with some blackening. Can someone tell why this is happening? Also, the pet shop guy threw in a free plant, that one in the picture that has the reddish color leafs. Can someone identify that plant for me?


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

I think what's going on with your Anubia is that it's switching over from being grown emersed to growing submersed. Most plants you receive from a pet store are grown with just their roots in water so the plant can produce some great leaves. But emersed and submersed leaves are different structure-wise, so the plant itself will have to let the old leaves die and focus on producing leaves for it's current environment.

What I can help with is the plant ID on the red plant. That is ludwigia palustris. Grown under high light and CO2 it will turn that gorgeous red color. It's usually okay with moderate light (1+ W/gal) but with your current lighting system, I don't know if it will be okay or not. Someone with a bit more experience keeping this plant with lower light levels would have to chime in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Anubias looks typical of any time you take one and put it in a new tank where the lighting or whatever else can be different. Basically all plants have to acclimate, whether it be from being grown outside and then into a tank or just going from my tank to yours. During that acclimation period plant leaves can turn different colors and even start to die. This process can be very slow for slower growing plants and will be compounded by lower lighting levels. The main thing to be focused on is new growth. As long as new leaves are coming and staying healthy you should be good.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

My Ludwigia Palustris is not doing to well, it's growing but starting to loose its red color. So I went out and purchased a couple clip on lamps with 13 Watt CFL's. To go from a single 15 Watt bulb, to two 13 Watt bulbs should help right? And as far as color spectrum, the bulbs say that they are 2700K, do I combine the two giving me 5400k for the tank, and is that enough to get my color back in my plants? Sorry, I'm new at this and still trying to figure all this stuff out. Thanks.


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

The two CFL's will go a LONG way to helping the ludwigia. Especially if they are aimed at the area where it's planted at.

This is how we had our 65g set up with small lights (for the additional light):



And that is the tank that looked like this from the front: 



As for the lumens...that's still a bit over my head. I can do the basic wattage per gallon rules, but beyond that, it starts getting into "math" and I'm a book nerd not a math nerd lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need to take those lights back and get the 6500k spectrum bulbs. The do sell CFLs in that spectrum. The 2700k will do very little, if anything, for your plants.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I found 150 w spiral compact flourescent lights in the 6500k.It took a little searching,but they are out there.The 2700k is not going to do much good.I use my scf on my sumps.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I went with two 13 Watt bulbs, but all I seemed to find was the 2700k bulbs to stay close to that Watt count. So then is it okay for me to go a bit higher in Watts in order to meet the higher spectrum requirement? Is there a Watt count that's too high for you plants?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The spectrum(6500-10,000K) and par ratings are more accurate then watts.150 w bulb maybe a little much for a 15g tank,but how long the light is on is the best way to regulate it.7-10 hours seem to be the average.The bulb I found was a westinghouse,hidden amongst the many GE that were not appropriate.
6500K CFL: Home & Garden | eBay
Lots to choose from(couldn't find any with free shipping{sorry})
My westinghouse bulb is in there.
The first one looks fine though and has decent price.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Even a 150W in the wrong spectrum will do nothing for your plants.

Shop SYLVANIA 2-Pack 23-Watt (100W) Spiral Base Daylight (6500K) CFL Bulbs at Lowes.com

They have them in lower wattage also. 5000k will work also if that is all you can find.

Shop Utilitech 4-Pack 13-Watt (60W) Spiral Base Daylight (5,000K) CFL Bulbs ENERGY STAR at Lowes.com

I wouldn't worry about watts and forget any WPG rules that you may have heard of. They don't apply to CFLs anyway. 2-13W or 2-23W should be fine. If the 23s were a little much you could always adjust the lighting period.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the links that really helps.

My lamp suggests a max of 13 watt bulbs to avoid fires, has anyone ever broken that rule and not burned down their house?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would not exceed light fixture ratings!
I got a clamp on for my 150(not sure that is cfl tue wattage,but I don't think so,I think it is 42 w)that was 150w(real watts like "old school bulb) for $9 at my local hardware store.They look like the ones in Akinaura's picture on left and right.


----------

